# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  My Shrimp Set Up, Rascal Collection

## rascal

HI guys, this is my 3rd shrimp set. Finally can start my journal :Smile:  This will be one of my biggest set up that I be doing. In this set up i will be keeping mostly CRS and hopefully some king kong, wine red and blue blot. I am not that expert like some bros out there and i am still learning :Smile:  if there is anything wrong or to better improve my set up, feel free to comment.

*Some specs below*:

Tank dimensions: 10mm 4ft x 1ft x 1.5ft.
Filter: Eheim 2260 (will be connecting with a dummy filter that will fill with wool and pad)
Filter media: Eheim substrat pro 5liltre x 3(will be getting nxt week)
Chiller: Hailea Chiller 1/4Hp.
Light: Solite Type 4.
Substrate: Benibachi soil with mosura Bt9 and sea mud (still pending, may be getting end of this month)
Flora: simple and clean set up just MOSSS :Smile: 

This will be how my set up system look like:
Tank>> dummy filter or pre filter(filled with wool and pad)>> eheim 2260>> chiller >> back to tank
**NOTE*: ONLY eheim 2260 will be running the whole system.

I will be posting picture tomorrow or when i am free :Smile: 
hope you guys like it.

QUESTIONS that i want to ask!!!!
and i hope bro out there can help me with this.

Regarding my eheim 2260.
In the box, i have 25/34mm hose that is for the outlet of the eheim 2260.
Can eheim 2260 used a smaller hose size as i will connect it to my dummy filter? (i could not find another filter that has an outlet/inlet using 25/34mm hose)
and if can, how can i do it??

i hope bro out there can help me with this
Thanks :Jump for joy:

----------


## rascal

this is are some of my picture,
nothing much for now just all the basic stuff.
hope you enjoy :Smile: 

Cabinet is done by Fishy Bussiness
Tank done by Aquatic Style
Both good workmanship.. 


Moss will be tie at different part of the wood!!


loving it


testing my Solite Type 4.
haha, must wrap my tank for now as my nephew like to roll his toy cars on it :Sad:

----------


## Andy Woo

Bro , you can try to heat up the smaller hose using lighter unit it turn soft then force into the eheim .should be able to fit in smoothly .

----------


## bai

For ehiem 2260 hose 25/34mm you will need a reducor to connect the sizer hose like 16/22mm. Don't think it's possible to heat up the small hose and force in as the 25/34mm is quite big.

By the way I find ehiem 2260 too high flowrate for your 4ft X 1ft X 1.5ft as it's 2400LPH. If you have gotten the canister then maybe you will need a double tap to adjust the flowrate if it is too strong.

----------


## HeMan

I like your driftwood very much.

Benibachi soil you need at least 4 to 5 packs to fill up the tank of 4 cm soil height.

Keep updating the process bro, thanks

----------


## rascal

thanks guys for viewing.

bro andy woo: i think 25/34mm hose is too big and even i manage to put it i scared it is not sealed properly and the filter will draw in air, any way i will try you method :Smile: 


bro bai: ok i will get a set of double tap and the 2260 inlet(draw water from tank) will be connecting it with a dummy filter(fill with wool and pad) so i believe that will slow down the flow a bit, by the way do have the picture of a "reducer". last time i thought it was a kind of double tap :Sad:  hahha 

bro HeMan: yes, me too.. fall in love with it when i saw at the farm :Smile:  by the way i be getting 7 pack of soil just in case. may be end off this month i will order them :Smile:

----------


## Navanod

Be very careful with the 25/34 reducer connector. Use metal clamps and add a few zip ties to it. Mine came off and I had a fountain in the room.

----------


## rascal

bro NAvanod: is this what you and bro bai are talking about??



is there a reducer connector that is for 25/34mm hose?? if yes reduce to what size? sorry if i ask a lot of question with this.
thanks by the way :Smile: 
may be this is so far the best solution i finding for :Smile:  been cracking how to do this..hahha

----------


## Navanod

Yes, I used a 25/34 to 19/25 reducer that I found at C328. However, note that it's rather loose over the 25/34 end.

----------


## darrentyl

I'm not sure about the reducer from 25/34 to 16/22 or even smaller. The pre-filter that i bought does have the 12/16 and 16/22 connectors. 

I got my reducer from the local LFS which they have the size of 20/14 which can fit the 12/16 and 16/22 hoses at $2 each.

----------


## bai

Yes like what Bro Navanod have mentioned using the reducer the hose need to secure with those stainless steel ring to prevent it from coming out and flood your living room.

The picture you have attached is the reducer.

----------


## rascal

Bro Navanod, you said you used a 25/34 to 19/25 reducer,so only 19/25 hose or 16/22 hose or any other hose size can fit to my dummy filter? or is there any filter brand using 19/25 mm hoses?? 

if yes then tomorrow i will buy the parts..
sorry if i ask to much question as i too am still learning :Smile: 

finally i get my solution.

thanks guys!!!

----------


## xconnect.

Maybe you can buy two ehiem installation kits And combine the rain bar part for a super long rain bar

----------


## Navanod

> Bro Navanod, you said you used a 25/34 to 19/25 reducer,so only 19/25 hose or 16/22 hose or any other hose size can fit to my dummy filter? or is there any filter brand using 19/25 mm hoses?? 
> 
> if yes then tomorrow i will buy the parts..
> sorry if i ask to much question as i too am still learning
> 
> finally i get my solution.
> 
> thanks guys!!!


The 19/25 was for connecting to my chiller. I then used a 16/22 outlet from the chiller so it can fit my Eheim installation kit.
Eheim powerhead 25/34 ---> Chiller 19/25 ---> Install Kit rainbar 16/22

It really killed the flow from my powerhead though

----------


## rascal

hmm..

bro navanod: thanks :Smile: 

i have another question before i order my soil,
which one of this soil would you recommend
1) Benibachi soil
2) ADA new amazonia
3) BorneoWild Shrimp Soil

or any other brand
i heard benibachi only good for 6 mths after that it can't maintain ph level??

thanks :Jump for joy:

----------


## xconnect.

I heard Ada bestest but need cycle long which is a very worth it

----------


## Navanod

The lifespan of soil is entirely dependent on your waterchange frequency and what kind of water you use, as well as whether you have calcium rocks in the tank.
I have good experience with ADA amazonia (about 1.5 yrs before the pH started going up) and now I'm using Borneowild. It's keeping my 422 tank at 6.1pH. However, note that for this current tank, I cheated by using peat to lower the pH before putting in the BW soil, so your mileage may vary.

Benibachi is supposed to be good too, but I have no experience with it.
Avoid other plant soil and GEX.

----------


## Jovel

there's still Mosura soil, ADA africana, Shirakura Red Bee Sand and more. 

I heard some Senior PRL/KK/BB/RW keepers here mix their soil to achieve PH below 6. 

I'm using borneowild shrimp soil + humic for my nano crs + fire red tank. What I can say is after 8 months the PH is now about 6.5, and before that it was 6.2 for half a year. 

I only use ADA amazonia for my planted 3ft , too much ammonia for shrimp keeping for my own preference, unless properly cycled for a long time. Some bros here do use it still thou. after 3 months with alot of Rocks in my scape, PH is still 6.7. 

hope it helps.

----------


## rascal

have any one try ADA africana or mix it with other soil?? how low it can get :Smile: 

my last 2 set up i used gex and magic soil.
but this time i want try some other products.

by the way thanks bro novel :Smile:

----------


## rascal

one question,, is hs-66a and Hailea HC-300A [ 1/4 Hp ]
have the same spec in terms of the amount of water(liters) it can chill !! I'm confused about this..

hope bros out there can help me with this.

----------


## bai

> one question,, is hs-66a and Hailea HC-300A [ 1/4 Hp ]
> have the same spec in terms of the amount of water(liters) it can chill !! I'm confused about this..
> 
> hope bros out there can help me with this.


Yes both chiller HS-66A and HC-300A is 1/4HP.

It's enough for your 4feet tank.

----------


## gryphon

Personally, Benibachi soil gave me problems and I reset with ADA new amozonia (normal) and Crimson breeder soil (powder). PH is about 5.7. But I have since added a few coral chips to bring it up to 6.1 as I increased my PH as I have fire yellow which do not seem to do well in low PH as well as the higher PH made the colors of my CRS better.

To cycle ADA new amozonia faster, you can do a 50-80% water change every week to remove the excessive ammonia in the water.

----------


## rascal

Thanks guy

Bro gryphon, where you bought the crimson breeder soil?

----------


## rascal

guys i given wrong info on my tank dimension its : 120 x 45 x 60 cm

----------


## bai

> guys i given wrong info on my tank dimension its : 120 x 45 x 60 cm


With this size the chiller 1/4HP still can support.....your canister will be still quite strong unless your rainbar is very long and the hole is been modify to bigger.

----------


## rascal

hie guys,, updates on my set up....

I went to ikea and bought LED lights that i be mounting them in the cabinet :Smile: 



Today just when to buy my filter media, EHEIM substrate pro 5 Liltre, I wanted to buy 3 pax. but no space to fit my bag..hahha.. been carrying them around orchard the hold day :Sad:  but worth it!!!
will buy one more pack this saturday.

AWESOME STUFF.


This will be my final plan system:

1st: Prefilter/other filter brand such as Hydro Prime 10, fill with wool and pad and connect to Eheim 2260
2nd: Eheim 2260 fill up with Eheim substrate pro 5 litre x 3 
3rd: Chiller
4th: Back to tank :Smile: 

if there is anything wrong or things to improve, feel free to reply :Smile:

----------


## HeMan

Biohome & biohome plus 

My filter i put bottom ehfi mech rings > substrat pro > biohome mix with biohome plus > back to tank

Biohome plus is a very good media to house BB

----------


## rascal

Okie.. Thanks.. But i think i just stick to eheim substrat pro and i think 15L of this will be enough for my set up.. But will consider it if i see when i go to any shop later :Wink:

----------


## Navanod

Is that cabinet able to ventilate your chiller? I see the chiller being housed inside in the picture.

----------


## stormhawk

Not a good idea to place the chiller within the cabinet without adequate ventilation for the hot air.

----------


## rascal

Yes my cabinet have ventilation but I will put it outside as for now i keep it inside to prevent my newphew and niece play with it.. Hahah

----------


## rascal

hi guys, i decided to go with Breeder soil!! Just received last night!!!



3 more stuff(double tap, pre filter, mosura products) to get this friday and saturday and hopefully i can start this weekend :Jump for joy:

----------


## darrentyl

Great soil. You actually imported the soil yourself?

----------


## gryphon

> Great soil. You actually imported the soil yourself?


He should have gotten from veggie bro as I replied Rascal that I bought my Crimson breeder soil from veggie.

----------


## Owls

Bro Rascal, I don't much about setting up this big tank. That why thanks you for putting up this thread that I can learn aswell for my future setup. Can't wait to see your setup tank. 
Will be following on your update.
Cheers :Smile:

----------


## rascal

Yes bro gryphon, thanks to you :Wink:  haha

To bro owls: haha, mine nothing much, i mean not as big as some bro out here, they have RACK SETUP and have more experience like eviltrain,nasty21, jojoecute and etc,, i am still learning :Wink:  by the way my blog have my other set up if you are interested :Wink:  

This set up i want to try new products and method.. Actually this set up make me scared to start,, scared when i start i cant stop.. Hahah, pocket got big hole..hahah 

Thanks for viewing..

----------


## Owls

> Yes bro gryphon, thanks to you haha
> 
> To bro owls: haha, mine nothing much, i mean not as big as some bro out here, they have RACK SETUP and have more experience like eviltrain,nasty21, jojoecute and etc,, i am still learning by the way my blog have my other set up if you are interested 
> 
> 
> This set up i want to try new products and method.. Actually this set up make me scared to start,, scared when i start i cant stop.. Hahah, pocket got big hole..hahah 
> 
> Thanks for viewing..


Bro you sure are a pro, so many berrier CRS. Nice. Cheers :-)

----------


## rascal

im not pro la.. i have a lot help from bros out here :Smile:

----------


## jojoe

Bro Rascal,

Your chiller will be inside the cabinet? 
If yes, you better add additional fans to release heat to prolonged your chiller.

Your tank height 60cm ?
I will DIY a acrylic glass tank Scrapper as a gift for you.
Happy Shrimps Keeping ya.

----------


## rascal

Bro jojoe.. How are u??? You wan give me a give :Wink:  thanks bro.. Haha.. Never heard or see you posting your shrimps anymore.. Btw i be putting my chiller outside..

----------


## darrentyl

Bro, I'm sure you did your research well. You are certainly not new to this.

Looking forward for your project update.

----------


## rascal

> Bro, I'm sure you did your research well. You are certainly not new to this.
> 
> Looking forward for your project update.


thanks bro :Smile:  just need to buy a few more stuff :Smile:  double tap, pre filter and mosura products..

----------


## newlife

Bro Rascal....
I salute you for your patience....hee hee.....
If it was me.....I would have get the tank running already....

Awaiting for your complete layout of your tank....
As for your equiments you named out...that should be sufficient enough.
Quick quick....

----------


## rascal

> Bro Rascal....
> I salute you for your patience....hee hee.....
> If it was me.....I would have get the tank running already....
> 
> Awaiting for your complete layout of your tank....
> As for your equiments you named out...that should be sufficient enough.
> Quick quick....


hahha.. thanks bro,, actually my hand itchy already,, hahha,, now i planning for my next one,, because i see so many people having rack set up(60x30x36cm) 3 tier, hahha :Jump for joy:  may be with sump tank.. inspired from jojoecute,, hahha

----------


## huizhong

Wow can't wait to see this nice tank running!

----------


## newlife

> hahha.. thanks bro,, actually my hand itchy already,, hahha,, now i planning for my next one,, because i see so many people having rack set up(60x30x36cm) 3 tier, hahha may be with sump tank.. inspired from jojoecute,, hahha


Hee....I have un-used.....interested?
Wahahaha.....
Go go go......set up..

----------


## rascal

yeah guys.. one week to start my set up.. due to work and still waiting on equipments and my mosura products... so yeah.. i finally decide and finished my logo.. i hope you guys enjoy as i do :Jump for joy:

----------


## rascal

stay tune!!! and i hope you all enjoy

----------


## HeMan

wah bro rascal you have not started cycling your tank? btw i like your flower head

----------


## rascal

> wah bro rascal you have not started cycling your tank? btw i like your flower head


Thanks bro.. no,, i have not start.. i waiting for my eheim 2260,, arriving today :Smile:  and this friday i going to get my mosura products and pre filter.. This saturday i will start :Smile:

----------


## HeMan

> Thanks bro.. no,, i have not start.. i waiting for my eheim 2260,, arriving today and this friday i going to get my mosura products and pre filter.. This saturday i will start


oh ok , looking forward to see your setup

----------


## kay

Nice and big setup

----------


## rascal

Due to work.. I just purchased my mosura products and double taps from freshnmarine... I think i should be getting it by wedsday..so yeah.. Stay tune guys..

----------


## rascal

hie guys,, sorry for the delay and FINALLY i received all my stuff... the whole day drive around Singapore just to find Mosura BT9 hahha.. but i finally found a bro that can sell me.. i now running the tank just to check for any leakages and also soaking my drift wood (trying to remove the yellow stain) 

This is my first time using Eheim 2260.. i manage to flood 1/4 of my room :Smile:  but finally after 20 minutes i manage to prime it.. link it up to the pre filter but sadly my pre filter keep on leaking after i shift it :Sad:  damn fragile and irritate me!!
So not to take any risk of leaking, i just order eheim 2213 from FreshnMarine.. it will act as a pre filter.. hopefully i get it soon :Smile:

----------


## HeMan

Bro, i would suggest you to boil or soak the DW with boiling water for at least 4-6 times , just soaking alone is not enough, cause later part might have moulds or fungus growing then you will have a big headache

Im lOoking forward to you tank....

----------


## rascal

The problem is my DW is too big to boil.. So may be i just pour boiling water on it..

----------


## huizhong

nice shrimps you have there!

----------


## rascal

my Drift wood is making my water damn YELLOW!!! never seen a DW making the water damn yellow..SHOULD I USED IT ??

BEEN POURING HOT WATER FOR DAYS!!!!

----------


## HeMan

Thats why bro i remind you to pour boiling water on it for many many times.

You find a biggest container at home that can tahan heat , put the DW in the pour boiling and leave it soaking until the water becomes cold, then boil water again, rotate the other parts of the DW that havent touches the hot water water and repeat the same procedure. 

Do like 2 3 times a day. DW is easy to get rid of the stain and tanin, last time i do the same for my ohko rocks , can cry you know ..... I do it for 3 weeks.

----------


## eviltrain

His wood is too huge liao. He might have to cycle the wood with the tank. It might takes longer to get rid of the tanin. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## HeMan

> His wood is too huge liao. He might have to cycle the wood with the tank. It might takes longer to get rid of the tanin. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2



Ya will take a longer time , but he is a very patient guy you know , his tank was bought in Oct 2011 , its been half a year and still getting material and searching for information. I really salute him for his patient......Next time i do a bigger tank i also need to learn from him.

----------


## rascal

Haha.. Bro i got my other tanks too u know..hahah.. So not so bad hhhah

----------


## rascal

Okie.. I just finish up my plumbing.. Will start puting soil and etc tomorrow after work.. For my eheim2213 i will keeo for my future set up because i bought jaqno pre filter(hope theres no leak). For my nice wood.. I will either sell or use it for future set(no time and patient to soak it,haha). So will buy small drift wood..

----------


## newlife

Can we have some picture??? :Wink:

----------


## avex30

> Ya will take a longer time , but he is a very patient guy you know , his tank was bought in Oct 2011 , its been half a year and still getting material and searching for information. I really salute him for his patient......Next time i do a bigger tank i also need to learn from him.



Bro patience is key if rush always end up with missing or miss out detail..... I learn along the way hahaha rush = crappy result.

----------


## HeMan

> Bro patience is key if rush always end up with missing or miss out detail..... I learn along the way hahaha rush = crappy result.


I Agree . All my 2 tanks i rush end up regret lots of stuffs.

----------


## rascal

hi guys sorry for keeping you all waiting :Smile: 
finally my 4ft is running..

This are the Mosura Product i am using :Smile: 


I lay out my Mosura Old Sea Mud and bt9 for my base.

I than pour in my Breeder soil. Big grain bottom and powder type top.
Reason: the smaller grain will be compact on top. This will contain the minerals and prolong the lifespan a bit longer :Smile:  >> i bro taught me this if i here him right,haha :Smile:  thanks!!!



i than pour some Mosura Sea Mud and bt9 before topping up with the powder type. 


I than slowly pour and fill up the tank with tap water(TOOK ME 1.5 HOURS) and prime my 2260. Luckily this time i did not flood my room!!! the system works fine and NO LEAKAGES!!!!
HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICTURE!!!




THIS IS HOW MY SYSTEM WORKS!!! i try to make it neat but can't..hahah there are still air in my system i hope tomorrow all be gone..


I than put it Mosura Shizen and the rest i mix it with water in a glass and pour them!!!



this is my reducer. will buy one more clamp to clamped it!!



Finally this is how it all looks like NOW!!! the yellowish color is from the Mosura Shizen and
a bit cloudy but in the morning all will be clear!!
will be keeping the temperature between 27-28 degree!! (bb grow slow in low temperature)



This will not be my final journal as this just to show the bros out here!!! hope you guys enjoy!!!
the final journal will be at my blog.(give me time to write in detail)

thanks

----------


## ZackZhou

Nice setup. 
Just worry about the chiller directly beside your bed.  :Very Happy:

----------


## rascal

haha.. thanks bro!! but too bad i not using the DW i bought for this :Sad:  be nicer with it!!

----------


## rascal

Guys.. My system still havin bubbles in it.. Is it because i fill my 2260 with only 87% media and theres a gap in it?? But canot be right?? ¤
All joint are tighten or is it theres are bubble trap in the media itself??

----------


## ZackZhou

Can check how you connect your prefilter.. Where is the outlet? Top one or the bottom one?

----------


## rascal

Top?? Why?? May becauce i uaing 2 reducer?? Butcannot be

----------


## ZackZhou

I had this problem before. My setup that time was with 4 subfilters wrote the powered filter. The 4 subfilters posed to be too much obstruction for the water to flow down fast enough for the filter to work. Thus, air bubbles keep on forming. However, I'm not sure if it has anything related to your incident.  :Smile:

----------


## rascal

my pre filter is the one trapping the air!!!! alamak!!! i pack to much wool!!! i think i will try to change it.. may be it works

----------


## newlife

Great sharing...worth a 5 stars....up!!!

----------


## rascal

thankss bro!!!
btw i still can't solve the bubble problem,!!! i dun mind having tiny bubbles in the tank.. i believe more oxygen but my 2260 is making to much noise... hais!!

----------


## eviltrain

Try tilt ur canister to let the excess air runs out.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## huizhong

I guess it could also be the 2260 dustbin cover is not close tight enough. U got to press down the cover hard and screw it tightly. Got like 8-10 screws right? Make sure every screw is tighten

----------


## HeMan

I also have this problem, i shake my canister a bit and place a piece of sponge on my outlet , so the bubbles coming out from the canister will be gone when it go through the sponge.

----------


## rascal

bro HEman can you take a picture of your solution??
i will design something to slow down the current in the tank while not the reducing the flow of my system..

----------


## rascal

I would like to thank this people who help me in this set up!!!

1) Jojoecute
2) Eviltrain
3) Veggie
4) Nasty12
5) Navanod

thanks guys!!!!!!!

----------


## HeMan

I pm you my contact i wattsapp you

----------


## rascal

thanks bro!!!

----------


## rascal

I just did 30% wc. I notice the water abit cloudy, may be my other tanks are only 1.5-2ft and they not that cloudy.. So may be i gave time till my filter is matured.

----------


## eviltrain

Wa. I never help much lei. Put my name so big. Haha. Give your tank a few more days, the cloudiness should be all the debris

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rascal

yup!! now a bit clear,, By the way i dose bt9 after i did water change, now the flakes turn to like "cotton" or mold, have any one experience it?? is it harmless or must i remote them??

----------


## alvinchan80

> yup!! now a bit clear,, By the way i dose bt9 after i did water change, now the flakes turn to like "cotton" or mold, have any one experience it?? is it harmless or must i remote them??


They are harmless bro rascal... You don't have to 'remote' them away... Hahaha..  :Razz:  (remove)

----------


## HeMan

The white thing is like centre white dot then transparent jelly like around the dot right?

Just ignore it will be gone soon i have lots of them when initial start.

----------


## eviltrain

Now im wondering how many shirimps you going to get for your first insertion. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rascal

hahah.. haven't cycle i don't dare talk!!! i damn scared because all my previous tanks are 1.5-2ft and i never had problem like tiny bubbles in my system and cloudiness!!! but at list now the cloudiness clear a bit.
For the tiny bubble issue i will change my inlet to a 16mm, so i be using one reducer only. may be because i using 2 reducer thats why have tiny bubbles in the system :Sad:  hope it works

----------


## eviltrain

I got a feel that somewhere in your system got air intake. Try to see through and retify before your battlion insertion. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## gryphon

looking good. You can start adding plants

----------


## huizhong

bro, you does the mosura bt-9 whole bottle during setup?

----------


## Blehhhz

I think the cotton ball stuffs is quite normal when using BT-9. I got it too when i am cycling the tank with Bt-9. Makes me feel like throwing the BT-9 away and try other product. I do try to remove those cotton as it looks digusting. Now i use those metal filter for baking/cooking to prevent those flakes from entering the tank(don't know if it will affect the performance).

----------


## gryphon

> I think the cotton ball stuffs is quite normal when using BT-9. I got it too when i am cycling the tank with Bt-9. Makes me feel like throwing the BT-9 away and try other product. I do try to remove those cotton as it looks digusting. Now i use those metal filter for baking/cooking to prevent those flakes from entering the tank(don't know if it will affect the performance).


The previous BT-9 I bought does not have such flakes. Some of these flakes even became mouldy in my tank when I was cycling it and had to suck them out during water change.
After adding yamato shrimps, it helped as they eat up the flakes

----------


## rascal

I used 3/4 at base(different bottle) than i bought one from a bro in forum, his one got flakes :Sad:  some bro here say its harmless. Den im ok with it

----------


## huizhong

3/4 is alot i think. a few spoonful would be enough i think. better to do it slowly. i would think you have to do large water change for a few times with new soil and new tank to play safe. i also do not know whether if your soil has ammonia spike. i think you should get test kits to take readings soon. ammonia, nitrite and nitrate test kits to monitor your tank cycling stages.

----------


## newlife

> The previous BT-9 I bought does not have such flakes. Some of these flakes even became mouldy in my tank when I was cycling it and had to suck them out during water change.
> After adding yamato shrimps, it helped as they eat up the flakes


Yes...I do realise...
Those flack looks like dried leaf...
Moreover the bottle doesnt show new ingredients...

----------


## Blehhhz

I emailed the person at aquaculturesg and they replied saying thats the new mix of good bacteria. I would prefer it to be in powder form rather than a bottle of powder with stuffs like fins and flakes.

----------


## rascal

Orh..i see.. Than it should be ok.

----------


## rascal

hi guys, i still can't solve the tiny bubbles in my system.

1) the eheim 2260 motor making noise due to bubble passing through.
2) my tank is full of tiny bubbles. (not that bad but irritate me,hahah)
3) when i try to low the flow rate, i believe bubble will build up in filter and it stops the water.

all this never happen when test run, but during test i never use any reducer.

i was thinking not to use any reducer. i have tighten all, i believe there is leakage somewhere
this is what i think i going to change:

inlet 25/34mm >>> filter (bottom to top eheim mech >>> Coares Foam Filter Pad (Blue)>>> Eheim pro substrate>>> fine filter pad(white) )
>>> outlet >>> pre filter >>> chiller >>> outlet

will this effect my system in any way?? hope you guys can help.

----------


## avex30

I saw in your blog the prefilter connection I think the bubbles is create there. I might be wrong but the way I see it is your incoming at the top and outgoing at the bottom?? If so do a switch incoming thru prefilter bottom connection out is top connection.

----------


## rascal

hi bros.. i just bought some Sera test kit.
For my previous set up i never buy test kit as i only check for Ph and Ammonia level and my shrimps did well(Thank GOD!!!)
But for this set up i take no risk.



I first check for any Chlorine.
No color change meaning 0 chlorine>> passed!!!



2nd i check my Ph value( will be buying digital Ph reader from C328 next week as current one had broke  :Sad:  )
I was expecting 6.0-6.5 or lower. but from my point of view its 6.5.
you judge as i get confuse when comparing using color chart..


I will start using distilled water when doing water change, may be this can lower down my Ph level as now i using direct tap water.

3rd i check my ammonia level.
please check for me the level as i get confused with the color chart..hahha


NOT sure whether its 0.5mg/l or 1mg/l or higher??



I believe i start my tank on the 29 April 2012, now it around 8 days old.
ALL comment are welcome.

The purpose of this journal is to show to newbies so that they don't do the same mistake as i did. And also prevent them to get cheated by shop owners by buying unnecessary products!!!
seen before in front my eyes and sad plus angry!!!

----------


## HeMan

Your ammonia is about 0.7- 0.8

Your tank is about to complete cycle soon, maybe another 1 week or 10days.

Mine 2 feet cycled in 16 days with the help of BT-9 and Mircobelift Niteout 2 BB

----------


## cheetf

> Your ammonia is about 0.7- 0.8
> 
> Your tank is about to complete cycle soon, maybe another 1 week or 10days.
> 
> Mine 2 feet cycled in 16 days with the help of BT-9 and Mircobelift Niteout 2 BB


Interesting. Can you please tell me how you gauge that the cycle is going to complete in another week or 10 days?

----------


## rascal

bro ceetf, its just a guideline.. it may take 2 more weeks. its all about getting you parameter right. i may take 21-50 days to complete the cycle.

----------


## HeMan

> Interesting. Can you please tell me how you gauge that the cycle is going to complete in another week or 10 days?


Ammonia is going to be 0.0 soon so will take roughly another 2 weeks or less.

----------


## gryphon

I think it is a waste of money to buy Chlorine test kit. Especially if you are dosing the recommended amount or more of your anti-chlorine/chloramines additivies like Mosura ShiZhen.
All the best to your setup

----------


## HeMan

Bro cheetf, i think its my mistake to assume his tank will be cycled in 10 day , im sorry cheetf and rascal for my assumption  :Smile:

----------


## cheetf

> Bro cheetf, i think its my mistake to assume his tank will be cycled in 10 day , im sorry cheetf and rascal for my assumption


Don't need to apologize to me, I am just curious how you had come to that conclusion. Maybe you spotted something that we missed out all this while.

----------


## HeMan

but to be frank after my ammonia reach 0.5 to 0.8 , after a week it shows 0 , so i assume its fully cycled, cause i test almost daily. Provided bro rascal use liquid form BB or spam bt9 to speed up cycling process.

----------


## eviltrain

bro heman. what soil did you use?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## HeMan

> bro heman. what soil did you use?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


benibachi bro

----------


## rascal

really?? you never used any bt9 or any bb product to speed up mehx?? wow nice!!! i just wait for 2-3 more weeks to be safe

----------


## HeMan

> really?? you never used any bt9 or any bb product to speed up mehx?? wow nice!!! i just wait for 2-3 more weeks to be safe


I use almost the whole bottle of niteout 2 and spam bt9 every other day to achieve 0 ammonia on DAY 16, for your case i dont know how long you more for your Crimson soil to cycle , you got to mske sure 0 ammonia then its fully cycled.

----------


## rascal

Bro i believe after the 14th day than we see ammonia is decrrase alot thats what happen to my other set up

----------


## avex30

> I use almost the whole bottle of niteout 2 and spam bt9 every other day to achieve 0 ammonia on DAY 16, for your case i dont know how long you more for your Crimson soil to cycle , you got to mske sure 0 ammonia then its fully cycled.


Actually your method of spamming bt9 and niteout is good for soil that leech ammonia alot it actually help bring up the BB quantity. But my use and understanding of benibachi soils is it doesn't leech off ammonia so much as compare that why shrimp can loaded after a week. But need to watch out cause if you overload than the BB will not be able to handle.

----------


## rascal

Wow bro.. U method is good hor... Hahha.. I did the same for my other set up.. Hahah.. But this one took abit longer i guess.. May be on 20th day or longer than ammonia zero.. Just check still same color when i did the test for ammonia :Opps:  
But i willing to wait..hahah..

By the way will be doing a 40% water change with life brand. Finding for one kartern but only saw the shops selling per bottle.. Any bros outhere knows where to buy one kartern of life brand bottle??

----------


## huizhong

I think you can actually place order online. Either you go down collect or delivery to your house at extra cost. Or you can go down personally to ntuc and place order.

----------


## rascal

Will do a water change before i leave tonight... Hopefukky when cone back my ammonia level decreasing or drop to zero

----------


## newlife

> Will do a water change before i leave tonight... Hopefukky when cone back my ammonia level decreasing or drop to zero


Bro...
Let me tell you...
It might be an error in your test kIt ...which I myself encounter this before.
Check the expiry date of the test kit.
There is a shelf life even if you did not open it before.
And after opening...test kit must be kept in a certain temp otherwise it will spoilt.

My previous set up met this problem...always show high Ammonia even after a month and a few water change.
Realise there is actually a expiry and shelf life for test kit. 
Once expire...it will show false reading.

----------


## rascal

I out of mosura shinzen... I when to clementi shops and yishun all out of stock.. Any one know where i can get or any one willing to sell me a new bottle if they have extra?? Thanks by the way i bought some mini fissiden and will be buying more..hahaha enjoy..

i am still considering to put partitions ??

----------


## HeMan

Bro , you can always check the phone directory for LFS number and call them to check stocks before going down. I went C328 2 days back , saw the mosura product just arrive , i bought bioplus. Try calling them again.

----------


## alvinchan80

Think PetMart came in stock last week for shizhen if I am not wrong....

----------


## rascal

yesterday i when there.. no luck bro :Sad:  i really need to do water change to bring down the ammonia... i only did 3 wc as I'm out of shizen..saded.. should buy a few of it as spare..

any way i will buy a few CRS ss grade later as commandos..

----------


## Jazoe

Great set up bro! Hopefully one day i can have a set like yours. :Smile:

----------


## rascal

bro, there are more bigger set up out there.. mine only like 1/4 of it. hahha

----------


## Spid

There are so many alternatives to Mosura ShiZhen. 

In fact good ones around are the US product Prime which is widely available.

----------


## Spid

> yesterday i when there.. no luck bro i really need to do water change to bring down the ammonia... i only did 3 wc as I'm out of shizen..saded.. should buy a few of it as spare..
> 
> any way i will buy a few CRS ss grade later as commandos..


Doing lots of water change will only decrease the lifespan of your soil. Suggest you buy some zeolites or commonly know as anti ammonia rock. Put it in the tank for a week or so and after which remove them.

----------


## newlife

No oyama on the back?
And if you intend to do partition...better get it done before everything come to a final....

----------


## rascal

i believe my tank is right condition i think :Razz: 

The shrimps have been 1 week plus in my tanks. they shed skin recently. i think thats a good thing right :Smile: 
will be buying wine red and black king kong next week :Razz: 
This are my RASCAL COLLECTION 's of SHRIMPS!!!! enjoy 
sorry if picture is not clear.......

----------


## rascal

Any one having this pattern and solid color please pm me or contact me at 96730514

----------


## eviltrain

you will be housing bkk wr and mosura together ah?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rascal

yes?? why??

----------


## eviltrain

the off springs will be of mix genes hor. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rascal

i know bro :Smile:  why you want to donate shrimps?? ahahah by the way you know where to get the shrimps i post, i believe they are flower head??

----------


## rascal

As gcshop is moving out, where can i get BENIBACHI Crimson Bee Ball?

----------


## newlife

Look for our Flowerhead specialist Mr Ecalyte...

----------


## huizhong

> i know bro why you want to donate shrimps?? ahahah by the way you know where to get the shrimps i post, i believe they are flower head??


the single shrimp u posted is not a flower head. In the group picture only some are flowerheads.

----------


## eviltrain

yah. if you see some crown or diamond on the head, its not consider flower head.

flowerhead features are on the sides only.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rascal

I see..thanks guys.. Any one here wan let go shrimps like the one above?? Haha

----------


## rascal

One BDS in tank now in external tank :Smile:  the rest are all CRS.. enjoy!! sorry if the picture is not clear

----------


## huizhong

so lonely in the big forest

----------


## rascal

Hhha.. I believe this is 60 percent female.. Want to comfirm before i realese it..

----------


## rascal

stock up some distilled water!!! 3 x 12 1.5 L.

----------


## rascal

sorry guys for not updating my journal,, here goes!!! ENJOY :JOY:










The King Kongs and BDS are from CRSHAVEN

----------


## HeMan

Will you be doing partitions to your tank or mix all the shrimps in one tank?

Try not to keep shrimps in the breeder box, long term it might cause colour faded or even death.

----------


## rascal

don't worry they are fine in breeder tanks, as long there is space for them and a place they can hide.
i too will remove the mini fissiden as the are becoming black may be due to in sufficient light and co2.
by the way i not going to do partitions as it troublesome for me. i will do another set up with partitions already build.

----------


## newlife

Nice shrimps...
Hope they filled up your tank soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## huizhong

nice shrimps. hope to see more updates as time goes

----------


## rascal

This sexy mamas are from CRShaven
ENJOY:JOY:

----------


## rascal

one more from Crs haven.



i have a question. i want to put co2 system for my 4ft as i wan lush moss :Smile:  but i scared it effect my shrimps health. advise please

----------


## mt09

Nice,any fts?

----------


## rascal

> Nice,any fts?


whats fts?

----------


## felix_fx2

> whats fts?


Full tank shot if not mistaken. Or rather full setupshot?

----------


## rascal

orh i see... hmm i will add one after i finalize my landscape as i going midori/gc shop to get some malayan DW and co2 set up :Jump for joy: 
for now its like this :Smile: 

mini fisidden. but i will remove them as some of them turn a bit black may be lack of co2 or lighting.

----------


## mt09

Yup full tank shot.haha,simple and nice.

----------


## rascal

yes.. i like in simple so easy to clean and catch the shrimps :Smile:  ahahhaha...

----------


## rascal

hi guys i just finish planing my NEW tank project!!!! hhehehehhe
here is the overall view of it.. any comment is welcome :Smile:

----------


## haywas_35

There will be an uneven flow into the inlet filter in this design. You should use the SS filter cover rather than the sponge.

----------


## haywas_35

Are you going to cover the top holes on the partition?........... Ensure that the rainbar do not spray to the partition because your shrimp can climb over if it is wet.

----------


## huizhong

i think that this design looks super cool! but 120cm length = 4feet tank and with 1 prefilter and chiller, using 2217 i feel the water flow would be too weak. that's just how i feel. u need a stronger canister or pump

----------


## rascal

hi guys thanks for the feed backs :Smile:  awesome news!!!! my 1st kk is berried.. i believe the father is panda as it was the only male swimming crazy in tank the night before. the 1st day the eggs are yellowish green.. but now it black in color?? why?? un-fertilize??

----------


## newlife

> hi guys thanks for the feed backs awesome news!!!! my 1st kk is berried.. i believe the father is panda as it was the only male swimming crazy in tank the night before. the 1st day the eggs are yellowish green.. but now it black in color?? why?? un-fertilize??


It a good sign of turning black..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rascal

[QUOTE=newlife;687267]It a good sign of turning black..

wah bro you too never sleep?? hahhaha.. yeah but i scared the eggs will drop as my BDS eggs drop recently :Sad: 
you know why?

never had this problem of egg dropping in the past :Sad:

----------


## mt09

Congrats..shrimplets soon

----------


## haywas_35

Soon it will flood your 4 ft with BKK

----------


## rascal

Any one knows why my bds drop eggs?

----------


## huizhong

just provide them with good water paramters and ample food. don't stress the female by shifting her or whatever. sometimes it still happens. can't do much.

----------


## newlife

1st time berried drop eggs also common


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## reiner09

congrats congrats... and yes dropped eggs could be due to 1st time mama...or sudden stress(sudden change in parameter etc)...

----------


## rascal

Hahah..thanks for the advise.. Byt till now eggs are still intack...woohooo

----------


## rascal

Hi guys this are my sexy berried mamas!!!!!
hope all goes well :Smile: 
This shrimps are from CRShaven.




ENJOY GUYS!!!!!!!

----------


## rascal

this is a clearer video of the shrimp :Smile:  
Enjoy :Jump for joy:

----------


## alvin235800

How much u buy fr crs haven?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Nav: Warning sent for sms lingo

----------


## rascal

price are not allow to be discuss here..

----------


## alvin235800

SMS or whatsapp me. 92291888. Thx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## rascal

Feeding time!!!

----------


## huizhong

awesome pictures! looking good and healthy!

----------


## rascal

haha, thanks.. my kk are berried but my CRS all are to young.. i just have to play the waiting game..

----------


## Mafia00

when they grow bigger... it will flood your tank :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rascal

UPDATE:

I see many shrimp lets this few days. Both from my king kong mamas!! but i don't expect any kk culls as the male are CRS/SW. but as long they carry kk genes i don't mind :Smile: 
One of CRS and Wine Red mamas is pregnant too :Jump for joy: 
I hope all goes well...

I too have added 5 tiger shrimps and 5 bee shrimps :Smile:  all of them are females :Razz: 
i don't know if they can successfully cross breed. if yes I'm happy, if not,, too bad :Smile: 
ENJOY GUYS!!!!!

----------


## rascal



----------


## alvin235800

Tiger can put it together with crs??? Won't cross? Newbie question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rascal

[QUOTE=alvin235800;691984]Tiger can put it together with crs??? Won't cross? Newbie question.



I myself not sure!! hahah.. Some say yes but some say no.. Let just see as i bought all my tigers females :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

[QUOTE=rascal;691988]


> Tiger can put it together with crs??? Won't cross? Newbie question.
> 
> 
> 
> I myself not sure!! hahah.. Some say yes but some say no.. Let just see as i bought all my tigers females


They will breed.. Or else why is there a variant call Tibee...

----------


## reiner09

Will cross since they are of the same species..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rascal

Hahah.. Ok.. But for now all not ready to breed..

----------


## rascal

I think local breeder must have their own name OR logo (stickers) so if we purchase by them, people will know which breeder the shrimps are from and promote them or sign of respect among breeders.. I making one too.. what you guys think??  :Jump for joy:

----------


## cheetf

How are you going to prove that the shrimps are yours or your breeders? Collect DNA or put micro micro chip?

----------


## rascal

no, i mean if i buy from you.. you give me your sticker so i can paste it on my tank, thats all.. example the picture above, i bought a few shrimps from CRS haven, and i ask them to give them their sticker (logo) so i can stick on my tank, is just to symbolize them :Smile:  thats all... this is good when doing partition tanks or even mix shrimps in one tank like mine :Smile:

----------


## cheetf

Oh, you looking for fanboys.

----------


## rascal

?? dont understand what you talking??

----------


## Navanod

> Oh, you looking for fanboys.


I think he's looking for decors that will also help in identifying and differentiating tanks holding shrimps of different lineages. In the long run, I'm not so sure how meaningful that'll be since I still believe we should be grading shrimps rather than branding them but to each his own.

----------


## avex30

> I think he's looking for decors that will also help in identifying and differentiating tanks holding shrimps of different lineages. In the long run, I'm not so sure how meaningful that'll be since I still believe we should be grading shrimps rather than branding them but to each his own.


I think he will end up staring at the sticker than the shrimps if he happen to buy many type of shrimps and end up with many sticker and stick on his one and only tank...... Drastic ley.

----------


## rascal

ahhaha,, is to identify the breeders, not the shrimps lineages... this just my suggestion :Smile:  i learn and observe the breeders in Japan and europe, where all the breeders have their own logos!
by the way, what you mean by one and only tank?!!! previously i have 3 set ups. 
1) 3 ft partitions
2) 2 ft tank
3) 2 ft partitions

now i doing another 4 ft with partitions as i re organize the room :Smile:  
sorry if NOW i have one and only tank!!

----------


## newlife

I personally feel that TS is just trying to make his hobby more interesting...
And sharing his thoughts and personal ideas to spice up his hobby.

Some terms of words is just trying tease TS ideas....and I don't think it's so nice.

----------


## rascal

found this unique shrimplet..all other shrimplets can see their color BUt this one is quite transparent and have only blue white strips :Smile: 
may be it is small to judge but who cares,,hahah I'm excited when i see it :Jump for joy:

----------


## Navanod

I have some that look like this too after some mixed breeding accident.
One of the more interesting ones

----------


## rascal

> I have some that look like this too after some mixed breeding accident.
> One of the more interesting ones


yes, awesome, i hope they will turn out great :Smile:  
i have one more shrimplet, full "orangie red" , no trance of white or any pattern, may be red ruby? 
will take a close up picture of it..

----------


## rascal

UPDATED!!! 
this Female BLOODY wine red is from NEWLIFE, awesome shrimp with solid colors!!! AND now its beeried :Smile: 
enjoy guys :Jump for joy: 





i successfully berried 2 other CRS female with my wine red :Smile: 
so yesterday i decided to put 2 more females in the breeder tank with my male wine red. This morning saw 2 molten skin and both are beeried.. i hope all eggs are fertilize and all is ok :Smile:  hope for the best but will only see the babies after my trip. so yeah :Smile: 

MALE Wine red


One of the ladies he spent with!!!! hahahah :Laughing:  but i have no luck crossing it with my female tiger :Sad:  oh well, try again....

----------


## newlife

Glad that you like the shrimps....
Seems that it's heavily berried...

----------


## huizhong

> UPDATED!!! 
> 
> i successfully berried 2 other CRS female with my wine red
> so yesterday i decided to put 2 more females in the breeder tank with my male wine red. This morning saw 2 molten skin and both are beeried.. i hope all eggs are fertilize and all is ok hope for the best but will only see the babies after my trip. so yeah


nice to hear that. wow a male shrimp can mate with 2 females in a night? doesn't he needs to rest, like us human? haha. anybody has any idea whether a male can mate continuously or need rest period?

----------


## rascal

I dont know if they need rest.. Just my experiment.. Just scared that the eggs are not fully fertilize..but i see all the females still carrying eggs..
I will slowly clear off my Crs as i believe my set up is stable enough to breed Wine red, king kong and etc.. Will clear all my Crs after my trip from china..

Newlife: yes.. Thanks bro

----------


## Navanod

If the eggs are being carried by the female, they are fertilized. Unfertilized eggs will be discarded and will not stick to the female.
Whether these eggs will hatch is another thing though. I've noticed some "stillborns" in my KK/WR, where the eggs does not hatch properly and the shrimplets die.

----------


## rascal

Hmm.. Thanks for the info :Wink:  really clear my worries..hahah..

----------


## huizhong

yes i read somewhere that female only carries fertilized eggs. so dont worry. 
i look forward to your pure bkk and wr tank. buy more  :Very Happy:

----------


## rascal

Yeah thanks... Hope all goes well

----------


## rascal

hey guy, i need your opinion..
i would like to know which configuration is better as i would like to change mine if needed..

*CURRENT:*

intlet > Prefilter (wool) > Eheim 2260 > Chiller > Tank

*Option 1*

intlet > Prefilter (empty) > Eheim 2260 > Prefilter (wool) > Chiller > Tank

*Option 2*

intlet > Prefilter (empty) > Eheim 2260 > Chiller> Prefilter (wool) > > Tank

This 2 option are the only easiest way i can change my configuration without doing to much work :Smile: 

HOPE you guys can help me  :Smile:  If decide, i will buy one more pre filter tomorrow :Smile:

----------


## eviltrain

err. bro, u mean inlet right? inlet as in water go in from it?

and why do you need empty prefilter for?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## rascal

because, some say pre filter is better before the main filter?? i don't know this is true.. is my current set up same as yours?
intlet > Prefilter (wool) > Eheim 2260 > Chiller > Tank ??

----------


## reiner09

i am also curious eh..why you want to put the wool pre-filter behind the canister? The purpose of the wool pre-filter at the front is to prevent dirt from entering the main canisters which houses majority of the bacteria.. if dirt enters the canister ,it might clog up the pores of the media thus lowering the capability of conversion for ammonia and nitrite. Also curious why you need an empty pre-filter in front?

----------


## HeMan

Option 2 seems stupid to me leh hahaha. 

Leaving an empty Prefilter is like defeating the purpose of having a prefilter. 

Just my 1 cent worth idea for you bro. 

Try this : Inlet - prefilter wool - prefilter ( With CR or wool again ) - canister - chiller- tank . Good?

----------


## rascal

If you see my current set up.. If i change or take out my pre filter, i must empty the canister if not majot flooded happen.. So i just use my current set up?? 

Inlet>pre filter> 2260>chiller > outlet (tank) ???

----------


## reiner09

> If you see my current set up.. If i change or take out my pre filter, i must empty the canister if not majot flooded happen.. So i just use my current set up?? 
> 
> Inlet>pre filter> 2260>chiller > outlet (tank) ???


I think like this should be okay already. Even if you want to add another prefilter behind the 2260 ..that prefilter should probably contain fully medias...

----------


## newlife

> nice to hear that. wow a male shrimp can mate with 2 females in a night? doesn't he needs to rest, like us human? haha. anybody has any idea whether a male can mate continuously or need rest period?


Wah....you cannot meh?
Double happiness....

----------


## rascal

> Wah....you cannot meh?
> Double happiness....


accidents do happen!! haha

----------


## huizhong

> i am also curious eh..why you want to put the wool pre-filter behind the canister? The purpose of the wool pre-filter at the front is to prevent dirt from entering the main canisters which houses majority of the bacteria.. if dirt enters the canister ,it might clog up the pores of the media thus lowering the capability of conversion for ammonia and nitrite. Also curious why you need an empty pre-filter in front?


Option 1/2 with empty pre filter is pointless. You can fill it with eheim mech to break down bigger particles first before entering the 2260.
The pre filter behind the canister before entering the main tank can be used to clean the water at the last stage, after going through all the filter media and chiller. So water entering your tank would always be free of dirt. 
Sometimes when you switch off your pump and on it again, you would encounter some algae or dirt particles coming out from your outlet. So the prefilter at the last stage will come in handy at this point.

----------


## rascal

ok,, i will just add another pre filter at the outlet :Smile:  thanks guys

----------


## rascal

hi guys, finally i was waiting for my BKK panda to get laid for like 4 days now.. hahhah and FINALLY she's now berried :Jump for joy: 
the eggs are green thu?? orh well i am happy for her :Smile: 
enjoy!!!
Sorry if the pictures are not clear :Sad: 
I bought this pandas from NEWLIFE,, he has awesome high quality shrimps, as all the shrimps i purchased have solid colored legs :Smile:  




i than saw this shrimplet, i believe i have about 4 of these (from bkk strip, female) Transparent with white strips.. 
too small too capture :Sad:  but i hope you guys can see and enjoy :Smile: 

HAppy shrimping........

----------


## mt09

How u got your bkk panda to get laid?

----------


## rascal

orh... for this one, i never put in breeder tank, she got mate naturally with one of the males in the tank :Smile:

----------


## pokengyew

I got a noob question. Does the yellowish white on the bkk means it is high grade?

----------


## magpie

Hi rascal, the shrimplet looks like hino CRS than bkk single strip. Bkk shrimplet should at least display abit of black body like a miniature bkk adult. Congrats on your shrimplets found.

----------


## reiner09

> I got a noob question. Does the yellowish white on the bkk means it is high grade?


The shrimp's white does not look yellow (it could be the result of poor lighting etc) , if you have seen the 2nd picture below..

and bro rascal, your shrimps are very 'productive' eh ... how many berried mamas already?

and that shrimplet doesn't look like a bkk offspring ... looks probably like a crs or maybe a (wr offspring) <-- not sure about that..didn't keep wrs before...

----------


## rascal

> Hi rascal, the shrimplet looks like hino CRS than bkk single strip. Bkk shrimplet should at least display abit of black body like a miniature bkk adult. Congrats on your shrimplets found.


hino CRS?? is it the one i just post?
hmm.. if yes, this batch some of the shrimplets have transparent with thin white-blueish strips. the rest have abit of black body with thin white-blueish strips on them. 

They to small for my camera to capture, not micro lens :Sad:  but if you see real life, its another story. so yeah, what ever the result in the end i still be happy :Jump for joy: 

thanks for viewing thu :Smile:

----------


## rascal

> I got a noob question. Does the yellowish white on the bkk means it is high grade?


hmm no i think, is just poor lighting or sometime is the camera..hahha.. but usually Bkk and wr have pure white right? because i never seen them with golden tint unless they have golden genes, if i not wrong :Smile:

----------


## magpie

Haha. Looking at the picture of your shrimplet, there a bit of yellow/red on its head and back and the rest of the body is white. I assume/think is normal crs. So it is due to light exposure? Ok. I see that for bkk shrimplets, the black/blue colour on its body will show by the first week of birth.

----------


## rascal

hi guys, major issue!!!!!!

STORY.

I was a way for 5 weeks in China. I just got back last week, 11 Oct 2012. While I was in China, my father took care of my shrimps. On my 3rd week in China, my father said that shrimps started dying almost every day. I told him not to over feed and etc. Ever since that day shrimps are dying almost every day till now. When I came back, the only thing I saw was that my java moss turn brown which puzzle me and I remove them. Before doing any WC, I check all my water parameters and all are ok which made me confused for the death of my shrimps. 

Till today I keep asking my family whether any one did something but no one own up (obviously).
I add airstones as i believe it will add oxygen and add movement to my sent up.

I will redo my tank soon but before that, can anyone tell me some of the possible reasons for this as all my previous set ups have no such problems.

thanks.

----------


## cheetf

Your water no good.

----------


## rascal

water? what do you mean. the way i set up all my tanks with the same method.

----------


## cheetf

Setting up your tank the same way doesn't mean much. Shrimps still can die.

----------


## rascal

but all my parameter are ok. i still dont understand.

----------


## huizhong

sorry to hear about that. probably some toxic in the air got into the water or some toxic thing drop into the tank. 
what shrimps are left?

----------


## rascal

BKK, CRS and shrimplets which I have one or two are hybrids(red/yellow translucent with white dots on the head) 

the problem is i dont know the reasons for the cause of death. 4 years in shrimp keeping, still learning about it.

----------


## rascal

one more question. Is it normal that my Nerrite Snail(yellow in color) its shell like decaying? if no, what is the cause? thanks.

----------


## reiner09

> but all my parameter are ok. i still dont understand.


during that 5 week , is there any water change being carried out? care to share your parameters? especially TDS,gh and ph.

----------


## huizhong

> one more question. Is it normal that my Nerrite Snail(yellow in color) its shell like decaying? if no, what is the cause? thanks.


the shell decaying is because of the acidic ph water (less than ph 7) that is dissolving the shell. usually snails don't do well in very low ph tank.

----------


## haywas_35

java moss turn brown? what about your other plant?

----------


## rascal

pure moss. no plant. i dont know why suddenly it turn brown. may be someone off my light.

----------


## haywas_35

As we all know plant absorb nitrite/nitrate from the tank, no light means no cycle. Shrimp also need light. Do check if light was off during that time.

----------


## rascal

the problem is no one wants to own up :Sad:  but for now, i did 20-30% wc and dose BT9 every alternate day. I will give my parameter again after Wc.

----------


## rascal

I found one shrimplets which has a reddish yellow translucent with white spots on the head. Anyone have this type? I don't know the parents. I cant capture as my camera not that good.

----------


## cheetf

> the problem is no one wants to own up but for now, i did 20-30% wc and dose BT9 every alternate day. I will give my parameter again after Wc.


It's your pets. Why you want to blame your family members when your pets die? You are already lucky to have someone help you look after them when you were not around. It was 5 weeks, not 5 days. Live with it!

----------


## rascal

> It's your pets. Why you want to blame your family members when your pets die? You are already lucky to have someone help you look after them when you were not around. It was 5 weeks, not 5 days. Live with it!


i never blame bro, please don't say anything if you don't know the reason to it. thanks. if they say something about it, may be its easier for me to know the problem and solve it. i hope you understand and yes i did 5-10% wc every 2-3 days and dose BT9.

----------


## huizhong

How is the tank now? Shrimps still dying every day?

----------


## rascal

now.. all my crs have stop dying. still sad as almost half of my bkk, wr and tiger did not survive.

----------


## cheetf

When you say 'nobody wants to own up' means you are accusing them of doing something but no one wants to admit that he or she did it. So if that is not blaming, what is it? 

There was no guarantee that your shrimp would have survived if you were around anyway.

All you can do now is to change water and monitor. Or you can reset.

----------


## rascal

> When you say 'nobody wants to own up' means you are accusing them of doing something but no one wants to admit that he or she did it. So if that is not blaming, what is it? 
> 
> There was no guarantee that your shrimp would have survived if you were around anyway.
> 
> All you can do now is to change water and monitor. Or you can reset.




hmm... anything that makes you happy bro. I explain my views already. To me, this is just a chance for me n my family to learn more about this hobby. by the way Thanks for participating and posting in my thread :Smile:

----------


## huizhong

Did you add any active carbon bro? I heard it helps but I have not try it before.

----------


## rascal

i did.. hmm some say it might take 4-5 weeks to see if it can be stable or not. if not i think i be redoing it when the soil expire. no choice. too bad the money for next set up is to redo this tank..hahha orh well..

----------


## huizhong

we are all learning together. don't be dishearten. i am also trying my best to reduce casualties. always find 1 or 2 dead shrimp everyday...

----------


## rascal

nah, I not angry or blaming anyone.. and yes we all are learning.. hmm good news actually seen all my shrimps are starting to get active again and see 6 mamas berried for the past 4 days. 

The solution i did:

1) Do WC 5-20% every 2-3 days.
2) Dose BT9 every alternate day.
3) Add airstones just to add oxygen and add movement to water.
4) Just pray hard and be patient. 

hahha.. hope all goes well.
if all is alright, will try get blue pandas, wr and kk to replace the ones who died and go to heaven :Smile:

----------


## alvinchan80

Good to see improvements in your tank.. Good luck..

----------


## rascal

hi guys, from what i see, after all the "panicking" my tank is going good and all is alright as no death found and all shrimps are active again. 
Before I going to sleep, I decided to check my parameters (just in case) and guess what i found :Smile: 

I believe its a TIBEE!!! Please correct me if i am wrong.
Sorry if picture is not clear as i really tried my best taking it as clear as possible.
Enjoy!!!
I found 2 type of pattern.

FIRST "Tibee"
It has red translucent body with White thin stripes on body.



SECOND "Tibee"
It has red translucent body with white spots on the head. 


Sorry again for the blur and low quality picture as i use what I have at home.

----------


## huizhong

wow they are interesting! you keep tigers in your tank too?

----------


## rascal

yes, i have tigers too.

----------


## rascal

hi guys!! I sold of my king kongs and wine reds last few weeks and will be giving my all my CRS to my friend who just started shrimping :Smile: 
Just have to wait for him to collect his shrimps when his tank is fully cycled and will be redoing my set up!!

I wont be using the same tank(selling it off), but changing the tank to 4ft by 45cm by 45cm which will be done by N30.
I decided to change tank as i believe my current tank with 2ft of height is better for planted tank.

This is ROUGHLY my new set up, need to change a bit but yeah hopefully all goes well.


Thanks for those who have been following my threads and advising me on shrimp keeping!!!

----------


## Fujisasuke

Hi, i like your design just wondering are you going to DIY the partitions or is N30 including the partitions?

Also, what will be the height of your new tank?

----------


## rascal

I ask one of the bro in this forum :Wink:  by the thanks the design is nothing and similar to some of the set up here

----------


## sicnarf

Hi, I am looking at your new setup and is wondering why you did not opt for a sump tank since your new tank is customized? Is there a reason for this? i rarely see people using sumps for their shrimp tanks. Noticed you are using K1 in every partitions, wouldn't it be neater to hold all the medias in the sump?

----------


## rascal

> Hi, I am looking at your new setup and is wondering why you did not opt for a sump tank since your new tank is customized? Is there a reason for this? i rarely see people using sumps for their shrimp tanks. Noticed you are using K1 in every partitions, wouldn't it be neater to hold all the medias in the sump?


hi, there are advantage and disadvantage of using sump :Smile:  

I can add a sump with a few additional pipes but in my opinion i prefer canister as i feel more BB can form in media as there is a continuos flow. 
The other reason is that for my 4ft set up, using sump is not worth in terms of $$$ as its a small scale, i rather use sump if i am running a rack set up(big scale) like some of the bros in the forum. 

Like other bros here, one of the reason we add k1 media in our tank to add filtration flow :Smile:  

Hope this will help you.

By the way UPDATE on my new set up: Tank arrived, but will delay as i must clear some tanks in my room and need to use some of my $$$ off this project to do my art works. Hope to sell all and start on this project.

----------


## sicnarf

Can you share with your experience on the disadvantage of using sump? i have a tank with sump for marine and am contemplating to convert it to a shrimp tank.. any advice?

----------


## rascal

I never use sump before but i ever ask bros out here. Sump are good and works for shrimps too.. but if you having only 1 4ft tank, its not worth the money. In my opinion sump worth using when you are running a rack set up as it have the capability to hold much bb for many tanks. too me there's no specific disadvantage, but rather how you willing to spent and the way you set up is running. so don't think sump does'nt work because some of the bros here are using sump to run their set up.

may be some bros here can help you, like alvin, ronald, jojoe and etc as they have more experience with it.

My only advise if you keeping CRS, WR, sakura and etc, just plan properly and ask around if you not sure. As we all know, shrimp is a VERY VERY ADDICTIVE HOBBY...haha
A simple set up is better :Smile:  and be patience with it. Good luck bro and welcome to the hobby :Smile:

----------


## sicnarf

thank you for your pointers... cheers!

----------

